# What amount of gold can I expect from these cereamic cpu's?



## archeonist (Jun 8, 2017)

Just wondering what you guys think. My personal thought is about 8 grams of gold, am I close?


----------



## anachronism (Jun 8, 2017)

Let me consult my crystal ball. Alternatively you could post a pic


----------



## archeonist (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's the pic  Darn you're fast!


----------



## anachronism (Jun 8, 2017)

You're going to be pleasantly surprised if you thought 8g -


----------



## archeonist (Jun 8, 2017)

anachronism said:


> You're going to be pleasantly surprised if you thought 8g -



Well, how much do you think there will be?


----------



## anachronism (Jun 8, 2017)

North of 10g


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 8, 2017)

10.735
Or
Whatever's at the bottom of the beaker
:mrgreen: 
Looks like fun :!: 
Please do let us know how it goes


----------



## archeonist (Jun 8, 2017)

Thx guys, I will post the results.


----------



## richard2013 (Jun 8, 2017)

I see 8g x 2 = 16grams or maybe 17grams,, :mrgreen:


----------



## Bator (Jun 9, 2017)

archeonist said:


> Just wondering what you guys think. My personal thought is about 8 grams of gold, am I close?


I'm ready to buy some of these CPUs for my collection. I sent you a letter in PM.


----------

